# Excited :D



## paphioboy (Jan 11, 2017)

.. to get several seedlings of Wossner Favourite (hangianum x leucochilum). This is the first hang hybrid I have ever tried. Any tips /quirks for this cross, if you are growing it? I hope it is heat-tolerant, given the leucochilum parentage. Have them potted in styrofoam, large pumice at the bottom, small CHC and leca on top.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 12, 2017)

Paphioboy

I think this cross has real potential and I also bought a flasks of these, but to be honest, they are not growing well for me. They are in medium light with temperatures ranging down to 61 degrees F at night and 80-90 degrees during the day. They get watered about the same as my other paph seedlings. I grown them in small Orchiata and water with a mix of DI and tap water. With a small amount of fertilizer this is about 300 ppm dissolved solids with a pH of about 6.5. Maybe I need to move them into something other than Orchiata. Mike


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2017)

I got mine from sam tsui, I'll post later when I get home if you would like, it's going into bloom, when I dropped my day temps to 77 - 80 my hangianums really started taking off and their hybrids, I think hangianum grows at higher elevation than most brachys, yours look very healthy!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 12, 2017)

They look happy and healthy. Good luck!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 12, 2017)

Looking very nice.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I saw mentioned online that crosses using hangianum are expected to be more heat-tolerant than other parvi crosses, so not sure if the temperature drop at night is required for them to grow well. So far, brachy and their crosses seem to do well for me grown hot, hopefully these have some heat-tolerance from leucochilum.


----------

